# Network engineer for express entry



## pakigirl (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi,

I would like your kind help to know if i am eligible to apply and they are taking network engineer for express entry. I have 11+ years experience in gulf and pakistan. Masters in computer sciences with ielts score of 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 overall 7.5.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you checked the government's website?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you want to come to Canada, or extend your stay?


----------



## pakigirl (Apr 2, 2016)

I tried the point calculator and i could max make 319 points. I would like to apply for immigration( permanent residency)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pakigirl said:


> I tried the point calculator and i could max make 319 points. I would like to apply for immigration( permanent residency)


If you cannot get a _valid, qualifying_ job offer or Provincial Nomination, then you'll have to find some other way to boost your CRS rank score to _at least_ 450 or more, otherwise you _are *not*_ qualified to immigrate to Canada as a skilled worker and will have to find some other route through which you qualify to come to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pakigirl said:


> I tried the point calculator and i could max make 319 points. I would like to apply for immigration( permanent residency)



Without something like a job offer to increase your score you are not eligible to emigrate to Canada.


----------

